# Opo going to vet.



## Ray--Opo (Apr 23, 2019)

I am taking Opo to the vet on Tues. On and off I have problems with loose stools. Thought I would have him checked for parasites.
Opo has never been to a vet. He is almost 2.
If he has parasites what should and shouldn't let the vet do?
I called and they say they have cared for many tortoises. But I would appreciate your input.


----------



## Unkapunka (Apr 23, 2019)

I am sorry opo has to go to the vet. I hope everthing is alright.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 23, 2019)

No vitamin shots!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2019)

Some vets don't give the correct dose when giving the vitamin a,d,e injection and an overdose of vitamin a causes the skin to slough off. It's very easy to get vitamin a into a tortoise through diet, so no injection is necessary.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 23, 2019)

Make sure you take a poop sample as well as Opo!


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 23, 2019)

What do you feed Opo ? Some food causes fluid poop. I would give a stool sample to the vet but not the tortoise.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 23, 2019)

Lyn W said:


> Make sure you take a poop sample as well as Opo!


Do you suggest I take my stool sample also. LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 23, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> What do you feed Opo ? Some food causes fluid poop. I would give a stool sample to the vet but not the tortoise.


You and @Lyn W are getting like me with your 1 liners 
I have tried to figure out the food Opo is eating. He is grazing a whole lot more and figured out grass is good this year. That's really the only difference. The loose stools will be gone for a week and then come back for not quite a week. He urinates plenty and no urates. I just figured he has never been to a vet. So have him checked for parasites. This way I can see if this vet seems capable.
Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 23, 2019)

Unkapunka said:


> I am sorry opo has to go to the vet. I hope everthing is alright.


Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 23, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks for the concern.



Do you have any cats or dogs that sneak into your yard. Cats especially are known to be worm carriers and cat [emoji90] is very enticing to almost every animal


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 23, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Do you have any cats or dogs that sneak into your yard. Cats especially are known to be worm carriers and cat [emoji90] is very enticing to almost every animal


Opo has 2 spots he checks out for some other animals poo. When he is outside my backyard is not fenced in. So I am always watching him. If he stops for to long in one area. I scoot over there to make sure it is grass he is eating.


----------



## vladimir (Apr 24, 2019)

@Ray--Opo You might be able to get the sample tested without having to bring Opo in to the office if your main concern is possible parasites.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 24, 2019)

I think it’s a good idea to meet your vet at least once; at some point you may have an emergency need and that’s not the time to figure out of he or she is any good. Plus they can get a baseline on size and weight.

The stool sample needs to be no more than 24-hours old; my tortoise usually gifts the vet one as soon as she gets there.

They’ll check the eyes and mouth, check the shell for soft spots, weigh her; nothing very invasive.

The stool test they do while you’re there, if I recall correctly. If there is a high amount of parasitesfound they will offer an oral wormer. You give it for a week (two weeks?), wait two weeks to catch any eggs that have since grown to adults and dose again. 

Cats and dogs don’t carry the same kind of parasites; don’t worry about that.

I would think the most important thing to do is write down the foods he’s eating. And maybe to keep in mind that when we have only one tortoise, we tend to worry about things the vet may know are not too serious. That’s my experience, anyway.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 24, 2019)

As for the parasites. All that’s needed is a fresh stool (poop) sample. Usually one is supplied en route to the vet... there’s nothing like a car journey to get a tortoise pooping [emoji849]

If the vet suggests a vitamin injection, pick up Opo and head for the hills.

The usual cause of loose stools is insufficient fibre in the diet. Getting a parasite test done is a good insurance under the circumstances though 

I disagree on the annual visit. Save money. It took 40 years before I needed to go the first time!


----------



## vladimir (Apr 24, 2019)

RosemaryDW said:


> I think it’s a good idea to meet your vet at least once; at some point you may have an emergency need and that’s not the time to figure out of he or she is any good. Plus they can get a baseline on size and weight.



Good point about getting to know the vet before something urgent happens. Ray, is the vet you're going to on the list here on the forum?


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 24, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Ray--Opo You might be able to get the sample tested without having to bring Opo in to the office if your main concern is possible parasites.


I figured I would bring Opo in for a general check up and let the vet get to know Opo.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 24, 2019)

RosemaryDW said:


> I think it’s a good idea to meet your vet at least once; at some point you may have an emergency need and that’s not the time to figure out of he or she is any good. Plus they can get a baseline on size and weight.
> 
> The stool sample needs to be no more than 24-hours old; my tortoise usually gifts the vet one as soon as she gets there.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I was wondering what the treatment was for parasites. I didn't want Opo to get a shot if there was a alternative.


----------



## Ben02 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> I figured I would bring Opo in for a general check up and let the vet get to know Opo.


That’s what I did when I got mine, They’ve got Patty and Selma registered. Just need to get Marge known.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 24, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> As for the parasites. All that’s needed is a fresh stool (poop) sample. Usually one is supplied en route to the vet... there’s nothing like a car journey to get a tortoise pooping [emoji849]
> 
> If the vet suggests a vitamin injection, pick up Opo and head for the hills.
> 
> ...



That will be interesting if Opo pooped during the drive. Thanks for the info..


----------



## Ben02 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> That will be interesting if Opo pooped during the drive. Thanks for the info..


Good luck at the vets, keep us posted. I seem to remember he had a bit of constipation a few months ago. Hey maybe he’s just got a sensitive rear end


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 24, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you for the info. I was wondering what the treatment was for parasites. I didn't want Opo to get a shot if there was a alternative.



I would have taken a single injection for parasites in a heartbeat; orally dosing your tortoise for two weeks is no fun. Pretty sure there is no such thing, however.

We did injections (ourselves) for a respiratory infection and I preferred that to an oral antibiotic as well. It was easier on the tortoise and on us. Pull a leg out, jab them near the armpit, done! 

Vitamin injections are often a bad idea and an indication your vet may not be very experienced. But there are times when an injection of *something* is the right way to go. 

Now that I’m more experienced, I wouldn’t dose for parasites unless there was evidence that they were actively harming a tortoise. I *think* it was @Markw84 that first mentioned to me it was more stress on the tortoise than it was worth, given they all carry some parasites. Not to say Opo isn’t having a problem, just that it may not be worth medicating.

Guess we’ll find out what the vet thinks soon enough!


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 24, 2019)

I feel like we’re in a soap opera. “As the Tortoise Poops.”

TUNE IN TOMORROW!


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 24, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> That will be interesting if Opo pooped during the drive. Thanks for the info..



I always took Joe in a deep plastic box, lined with newspaper... and took spare newspaper for the return journey. The outward journey paper was always revolting


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 24, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Good luck at the vets, keep us posted. I seem to remember he had a bit of constipation a few months ago. Hey maybe he’s just got a sensitive rear end


Yeah he was. Then normal then loose then normal again. The only thing that's changed this time is more grazing and just introduced to mazuri. I would think that would be more fiber.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 24, 2019)

RosemaryDW said:


> I feel like we’re in a soap opera. “As the Tortoise Poops.”
> 
> TUNE IN TOMORROW!


LMAO


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 24, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> I always took Joe in a deep plastic box, lined with newspaper... and took spare newspaper for the return journey. The outward journey paper was always revolting


Will do the same. I am not going to tell the wife I am going to blame her for farting. LOL


----------



## Ben02 (Apr 24, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> I always took Joe in a deep plastic box, lined with newspaper... and took spare newspaper for the return journey. The outward journey paper was always revolting


Haha, looking at your old posts he was a handsome fella. Do you think you will take on another tort?


----------



## Sleppo (Apr 24, 2019)

Do yourself a favor and load up on paper towels the car ride will be a messy one. Anytime mine have had to travel to the vet they are covered in poo when we get there. I usually line whatever I am using as a carrier ( box, tote etc) with newspaper and bring extra to re-line it after the poop party. Good luck!


----------



## Sleppo (Apr 24, 2019)

Sleppo said:


> Do yourself a favor and load up on paper towels the car ride will be a messy one. Anytime mine have had to travel to the vet they are covered in poo when we get there. I usually line whatever I am using as a carrier ( box, tote etc) with newspaper and bring extra to re-line it after the poop party. Good luck!



Just realized I basically said the same thing as JoesMum, sorry for the repetitive comment.


----------



## vladimir (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't think you can stress enough how critical it is that you have cleanup supplies for the car ride


----------



## Ben02 (Apr 24, 2019)

vladimir said:


> I don't think you can stress enough how critical it is that you have cleanup supplies for the car ride


The least amount mine have done the car is 3 poops


----------



## Sleppo (Apr 24, 2019)

vladimir said:


> I don't think you can stress enough how critical it is that you have cleanup supplies for the car ride


You ain't kidding! haha


----------



## DesertGirl (Apr 24, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> You and @Lyn W are getting like me with your 1 liners
> I have tried to figure out the food Opo is eating. He is grazing a whole lot more and figured out grass is good this year. That's really the only difference. The loose stools will be gone for a week and then come back for not quite a week. He urinates plenty and no urates. I just figured he has never been to a vet. So have him checked for parasites. This way I can see if this vet seems capable.
> Thanks everyone for your input.



Be sure to let us know how the vet visit went.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 24, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you suggest I take my stool sample also. LOL


Do you think you need a parasite check too!!


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 24, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> You and @Lyn W are getting like me with your 1 liners
> I have tried to figure out the food Opo is eating. He is grazing a whole lot more and figured out grass is good this year. That's really the only difference. The loose stools will be gone for a week and then come back for not quite a week. He urinates plenty and no urates. I just figured he has never been to a vet. So have him checked for parasites. This way I can see if this vet seems capable.
> Thanks everyone for your input.


You're welcome and I hope Opo's output is all clear!!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 24, 2019)

Sleppo said:


> Do yourself a favor and load up on paper towels the car ride will be a messy one. Anytime mine have had to travel to the vet they are covered in poo when we get there. I usually line whatever I am using as a carrier ( box, tote etc) with newspaper and bring extra to re-line it after the poop party. Good luck!


This sounds like it is going to be a interesting trip!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 24, 2019)

Lyn W said:


> Do you think you need a parasite check too!!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 24, 2019)

vladimir said:


> I don't think you can stress enough how critical it is that you have cleanup supplies for the car ride


Darn I wanted to surprise my wife. If I ask her for cleaning supplies she will figure it out.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 25, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Darn I wanted to surprise my wife. If I ask her for cleaning supplies she will figure it out.


You are terrible Ray [emoji23] [emoji23] . Is Opo going next Tuesday?


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 25, 2019)

CarolM said:


> You are terrible Ray [emoji23] [emoji23] . Is Opo going next Tuesday?


Yes Tues at 1 pm


----------



## CarolM (Apr 25, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes Tues at 1 pm


Good Luck.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 25, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes Tues at 1 pm


Thanks! Shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## CarolM (Apr 25, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks! Shouldn't you be sleeping?


Not yet. It is only 19.53 at the moment. Although it is dark outside. In summer time it would still be light outside at this time. [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 25, 2019)

CarolM said:


> Not yet. It is only 19.53 at the moment. Although it is dark outside. In summer time it would still be light outside at this time. [emoji23]


Ok I wasn't sure of our time difference. That is what I miss about living in northern Michigan. In the summer dawn is around 5:30 am and dusk is 9:30 PM. But I don't miss the snow.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 26, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok I wasn't sure of our time difference. That is what I miss about living in northern Michigan. In the summer dawn is around 5:30 am and dusk is 9:30 PM. But I don't miss the snow.


Lol. For the last few years the only difference between winter and summer has been the sunrise and sunset time with a few showers thrown in, in winter time.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Apr 26, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> I figured I would bring Opo in for a general check up and let the vet get to know Opo.


I think a meet-and-greet with the veterinarian is a good idea. You will get a better feel about the vet's expertise and competence... which will help to determine how much to trust this vet if there's a serious health problem down the road.

If you have been keeping any records on straight carapace length (SCL), weight, diet, or other notes or observations, take them in with you. Let the vet's office make a copy (or scan it in) if they want to. If there are any purchase records for Opo, take those in also. If there are any identifying marks on Opo that would make it easier to pick him out of a lineup, make sure those get on record. 

My line of thinking here is that you put enough in the veterinarian's records so you would be able to prove ownership of this particular tortoise, should you ever become separated, or should there ever be a question. Also, if you ever had to move, change veterinarians, or take Opo to a specialist (UF vet school), the current veterinarian will be able to forward a copy of the records to the new vet.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Apr 26, 2019)

If it isn't inconvenient for you to travel to the vet's office between now and the appointment on Tuesday, you can drop off a fresh sample from Opo (whenever he provides it) prior to the vet visit. I think they'll run the fecal whenever they get it. Call first to make sure.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Apr 26, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Darn I wanted to surprise my wife. If I ask her for cleaning supplies she will figure it out.


Tell her you need the cleaning supplies for your emergency kit. It would be true...


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Apr 26, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> This sounds like it is going to be a interesting trip!


Call it an "evacuation drill."


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 26, 2019)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Call it an "evacuation drill."



[emoji23]


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2019)

Its normal for the stools to loosen up a bit when they start eating lots of fresh grass and weeds.

You will almost certainly have copious quantities of still sample to choose from after the car ride.  I bring two containers. Simply plop the tortoise into the fresh one while you clean out the soiled one.

You need to make an enclosure back there. It is just a question of time until you lose him if he's running loose back there. Ask me how I know this...


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 26, 2019)

Pastel Tortie said:


> If it isn't inconvenient for you to travel to the vet's office between now and the appointment on Tuesday, you can drop off a fresh sample from Opo (whenever he provides it) prior to the vet visit. I think they'll run the fecal whenever they get it. Call first to make sure.


Thank you for both posts. That is a good idea to bring his weight and length ledger.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 26, 2019)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Tell her you need the cleaning supplies for your emergency kit. It would be true...


Another good idea


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 26, 2019)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Call it an "evacuation drill."


​


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 26, 2019)

Tom said:


> Its normal for the stools to loosen up a bit when they start eating lots of fresh grass and weeds.
> 
> You will almost certainly have copious quantities of still sample to choose from after the car ride.  I bring two containers. Simply plop the tortoise into the fresh one while you clean out the soiled one.
> 
> You need to make an enclosure back there. It is just a question of time until you lose him if he's running loose back there. Ask me how I know this...


I will have the backyard fenced in soon. Last month was shutters for the windows and doors for the house. I bought some materials too make a 300 sq ft. enclosure. This month is gutters on the house. Next month is having a shed delivered before I put up the fence. I am always out there with Opo.
Ok how do you know this?


----------



## CarolM (Apr 26, 2019)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Call it an "evacuation drill."


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## vladimir (Apr 30, 2019)

@Ray--Opo good luck at the vet today! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 30, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Ray--Opo good luck at the vet today! Let us know how it goes.


Thanks for the reminder. I forgot that today was the Day!.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 30, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Ray--Opo good luck at the vet today! Let us know how it goes.


Well everything went fine. Opo has a parasite. Opo didn't poop on the way there. But got us as soon as we got in the van on the way home. 
I will post later. I have some questions to ask. Got to get rid of my pain now.

Opo peeking out the box he was in


----------



## katieandiggy (Apr 30, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Well everything went fine. Opo has a parasite. Opo didn't poop on the way there. But got us as soon as we got in the van on the way home.
> I will post later. I have some questions to ask. Got to get rid of my pain now.
> View attachment 271163
> Opo peeking out the box he was in



So cute!


----------



## Ben02 (Apr 30, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Well everything went fine. Opo has a parasite. Opo didn't poop on the way there. But got us as soon as we got in the van on the way home.
> I will post later. I have some questions to ask. Got to get rid of my pain now.
> View attachment 271163
> Opo peeking out the box he was in


He’s got very mischievous eyes


----------



## Sleppo (Apr 30, 2019)

Awww Opo! Both of mine started with soft stools this week I will probably be making the same trip soon.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 30, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Well everything went fine. Opo has a parasite. Opo didn't poop on the way there. But got us as soon as we got in the van on the way home.
> I will post later. I have some questions to ask. Got to get rid of my pain now.
> View attachment 271163
> Opo peeking out the box he was in


So glad you now know for sure.


----------



## vladimir (Apr 30, 2019)

Aww Opo's little face poking out is adorable 

When you feel up to it, we look forward to hearing what the Vet had to say.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 1, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Good point about getting to know the vet before something urgent happens. Ray, is the vet you're going to on the list here on the forum?


Forget to give you a answer .No I didn't use a vet on the list here. A friend of mine has lizards and was happy with this guy. Have the vet's on the list here been verified to care for torts? I actually found a few that were closer.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 1, 2019)

Ok so I am not sure if this vet is the one. He was very knowledgeable in some aspects but lacking in others. 
Here are the medicines he prescribed to use. 
Panacurc for killing the parasites. One dose now by mixing with a little water and brushing it on Opo's food. I was thinking to mix it with mazuri. Then another dose in 2 weeks. 
Proviable-EC to put to a good probiotic back in the digestive tract. 
Reading threads here I have never heard of either of these. @Tom , @Yvonne G or anyone else give me some advice. Thank you.

Opo and the vet.


----------



## vladimir (May 1, 2019)

Aww!! Panacur is what Vlad was given for pinworms. We used the "soak a mazuri in the liquid medicine" technique to get him to take the medicine.

I haven't heard of the other one before.


----------



## Ben02 (May 1, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok so I am not sure if this vet is the one. He was very knowledgeable in some aspects but lacking in others.
> Here are the medicines he prescribed to use.
> Panacurc for killing the parasites. One dose now by mixing with a little water and brushing it on Opo's food. I was thinking to mix it with mazuri. Then another dose in 2 weeks.
> Proviable-EC to put to a good probiotic back in the digestive tract.
> ...


I think I’ve fallen in love with Opo, he seems so full of life and I love his eyes!!!! I may have to steal him.......no.......ok


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 1, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Aww!! Panacur is what Vlad was given for pinworms. We used the "soak a mazuri in the liquid medicine" technique to get him to take the medicine.
> 
> I haven't heard of the other one before.


Thanks the vet said the probiotic was a option. I figured I would get it and decide after getting feedback here if I would use it.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 1, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> I think I’ve fallen in love with Opo, he seems so full of life and I love his eyes!!!! I may have to steal him.......no.......ok


Thanks the vet was surprised how active Opo was. Opo wasn't afraid of the vet. He has started to come out of his shell  No pun intended.  Well I guess there was LOL


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 1, 2019)

Opo has gotten big!


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 1, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Opo has gotten big!


Thanks, Opo will be 2 in June. I was hoping he would be 10lbs by then. Dont think he will make it. Opo only weighs 7.2 lbs.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 3, 2019)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## vladimir (May 3, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, Opo will be 2 in June. I was hoping he would be 10lbs by then. Dont think he will make it. Opo only weighs 7.2 lbs.



Enjoy the time with him while he's little while it lasts. I can't believe how quickly Vlad has grown.

He's not easy to pick up any more


----------



## Erinelle (May 3, 2019)

In just 3 years, I’ve seen 7 cases where someone brought their tort to the vet and after vitamin shots, they’ve died. That’s a very high number! Just be careful with what you allow. Vets are good for diagnosing and making sure your tort thrives but injections are very rarely needed. 
Antibiotic injections for severely sick; fine. Not vitamins.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 3, 2019)

Erinelle said:


> In just 3 years, I’ve seen 7 cases where someone brought their tort to the vet and after vitamin shots, they’ve died. That’s a very high number! Just be careful with what you allow. Vets are good for diagnosing and making sure your tort thrives but injections are very rarely needed.
> Antibiotic injections for severely sick; fine. Not vitamins.


I agree this was my first time to a vet with a tort. So I received some advice here on TFO. The one suggestion that came up a few times was no shots.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 3, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Enjoy the time with him while he's little while it lasts. I can't believe how quickly Vlad has grown.
> 
> He's not easy to pick up any more


Part of me wants him to stay small and another I want Opo to get as big as he can. In reality it's the latter one.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 3, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Part of me wants him to stay small and another I want Opo to get as big as he can. In reality it's the latter one.



Wait ten more years; surely he’ll be a monster with how well you take care of him!


----------



## vladimir (May 7, 2019)

@Ray--Opo How's Opo doing this week?


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 7, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Ray--Opo How's Opo doing this week?


Opo,s stools are firming up. The last 2 days Opo is keeping his left eye closed. I made a thread under tortoise health. 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 8, 2019)

Well today Opo's stools are not firm but no undigested food. I am going to pull back on the cactus for awhile.


----------

